
Apple Worldwide Dev Conference 2017 announced - ropiku
https://developer.apple.com/wwdc/
======
rrdharan
I think it's great that they're moving to San Jose. Probably just a drop in
the bucket, but it'd be great for the Bay Area if San Jose were to increase in
desirability relative to San Francisco.

I've spent a few evenings in San Jose after Sharks games, and shows or
conferences at the HP Pavilion. It always seemed to be punching below its
weight. Off-hand though I don't see why San Jose can't become more attractive,
considering Detroit and Pittsburgh seem to be pulling it off.

~~~
ghaff
Given the fact that, as others have noted, it's not like San Jose is a
depressed area, the downtown--such as it is--is just sort of boring and run
down in spots. I was at an open compute platform conference there for the
first time in ages a couple of years back. (Many moons ago I used to attend
Intel Developers Forums there regularly). On the one hand, the environment
(restaurants, etc.) had improved somewhat but I was surprised that the overall
downtown hadn't become more vibrant and interesting than it was.

~~~
stuckagain
Last time I went to downtown SJ it certainly did seem depressed. I just wanted
to see what was going on so I took an Uber down there. At St. James Park I saw
some drunks fighting, and cops trying to separate them. Nearby was an
encampment of several tents. South of there on 2nd I thought I might find a
cafe or deli or something, but all I found were vacant lots and empty
storefronts, and more derelicts staggering around. Keep in mind this was at
noon on a weekday, not the middle of the night.

South of Santa Clara on 2nd I saw more empty buildings, a Chinese mini mart,
more drunks, a large surface parking lot (mostly empty) adjoining a rail line.

I thought I could get back to Mountain View on VTA, since I was walking along
that streetcar line anyway, but it was going to take 80 minutes so I had to
call a car to escape.

San Jose appeared to be a prosperous American city without any prosperity to
speak of.

------
ivm
> Technology alone is not enough. Technology must intersect with the liberal
> arts and the humanities, to create new ideas and experiences that push
> society forward.

I hope it's not just a single conference theme.

"Machinery that gives abundance has left us in want. Our knowledge has made us
cynical; our cleverness, hard and unkind.[0] We think too much and feel too
little. More than machinery, we need humanity. More than cleverness, we need
kindness and gentleness. Without these qualities, life will be violent and all
will be lost."

– Charlie Chaplin, The Great Dictator (1940)

[0]:
[http://blog.case.edu/think/2012/10/30/empathy_represses_anal...](http://blog.case.edu/think/2012/10/30/empathy_represses_analytic_thought_and_vice_versa)

~~~
djrogers
This is based what Steve Jobs said on stage 6 years ago, and has been repeated
and expanded on a bit many times since then.

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AZeOhnTuq2I](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AZeOhnTuq2I)

~~~
ivm
Still makes me wonder if there's some new focused effort to make it more
important for developers outside of the company. Because I missed it and I'm
developing for Apple devices for the last 6 years. Probably they need to
repeat it many times more often.

------
jguimont
"Technology alone is not enough. Technology must intersect with the liberal
arts ..."

This was a quote by Steve Jobs if I remember correctly.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlI1MR-
qNt8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlI1MR-qNt8)

~~~
ryanmarsh
Yah. Came off as a poorly worded retread of Jobs. Sad.

~~~
sperglord
Why "sad," and not homage?

------
guptaneil
In case people aren't familiar, while San Jose is indeed quiet compared to SF,
it is actually the 10th largest city in the country (SF is #12). Of course,
it's really sprawling so not as high density as other major cities, but not
quite the sleepy "town" it's being described as in many places either.

~~~
santaclaus
I briefly worked in downtown San Jose a few years back and it was hella
sleepy... there were maybe two bars to get drinks at and really limited
restaurant options (the burrito place with orange sauce in tubes was pretty
good though)...

~~~
guptaneil
La Vic's (or La Victoria)! Love that place.

------
fgblanch
The design is very similar to a 2010 design of a Spanish designer.
[https://twitter.com/vladsavov/status/832238720250179585](https://twitter.com/vladsavov/status/832238720250179585)

~~~
insaneirish
> The design is a copycat from a 2010 design of a Spanish designer

The same artist did the work:
[https://twitter.com/panzer/status/832254299862216704](https://twitter.com/panzer/status/832254299862216704)

~~~
fgblanch
The 2010 poster was Rocio Ballesteros work
[http://www.rocioballesteros.com/home/13-festival-de-cine-
de-...](http://www.rocioballesteros.com/home/13-festival-de-cine-de-malaga/)

UPDATE: Apparently she did it inspired by Geoff Mcfetridge's work, SO we have
a circular reference lol

~~~
pvg
It's not a circular reference, you just didn't know the original work and
started accusing Apple's design of being a rip-off. That's simply 'getting it
wrong' not 'circular reference'.

~~~
fgblanch
Apologies for that. I knew the 2010 piece was done by a Spanish designer and
they looked extremely similar. What I did not know was that the 2010 designer
was inspired in previous Geoff's work.

The circular reference I was pointing out:

Geoff's Work ->(inspired) Rocio's work -> (looks extremely similar to)->
Geoff's work

Apologies for that.

------
santaclaus
It will be interesting to see how this plays out in the 'after-hours' portion
of the conference. I've been to large conferences that alternate between more
accessible city centers (e.g. Vancouver) and more out of the way environs
(e.g. Anaheim). I tend to get way more out of the more city-centered venues,
due to the increased ease of attending events, parties, etc.

------
chris_7
San Jose definitely decreases the appeal for me as someone that would have to
fly in, pay for a hotel, etc. (would be good to also get a trip to a first-
class metropolitan city) but I suppose they're not exactly short on demand...
and the SF one didn't really appeal to me either given the cost (could go to
Europe for vacation instead...).

~~~
todd3834
While I understand why that might be, it seems like a relevant place to remind
everyone that this event used to sell out in minutes (seconds?). Now there is
a lottery system just to get in. The location of the venue will have no impact
on their ability to fill every seat. Even if the venue was 10x larger and in
leaky mineshaft… they would fill every seat.

~~~
ghaff
Yep. Apple needs a convention center of an appropriate size and they doubtless
prefer, for their own convenience and reduced costs, to be in the Bay Area.
The walkability, access to quality bars and restaurants, and general
interestingness of the downtown is doubtless pretty far down their list of
priorities.

------
drfuchs
San Jose, not San Francisco. That's quite a change.

~~~
adamnemecek
I'm guessing it might be bigger as a result.

~~~
aalfson
It will be the thinnest, lightest, most powerful WWDC ever made.

~~~
bhaavan
There shall also not be a keynote. Courage.

------
bontoJR
The GTA (I) style website looks pretty cool! I had to say it...

------
nnd
What would be the benefit for an indie iOS developer to attend this event?
Since all the tech talks from the conference are available online anyway, what
would I gain from being there in person?

~~~
gmcerveny
Labs. If you are getting deep into a framework you can usually go talk with
the engineers that work on it.

------
WhitneyLand
When I attended in 2011 it was Steve Jobs last WWDC and nice to get a chance
to hear him in person, the last chance to check off an almost canonical
requirement for people on the tech/startup path.

As there was 100% sell out that year yet again in a matter of minutes I've
wondered how closely WWDC speed of seats sold correlates to Apple's mind
share. I guess we'll see over time as fortunes change hands.

------
bluthru
About 40% of the people on this poster are black. Why? That doesn't represent
the population of the US, attendants at WWDC, or worldwide developers. What's
the motivation?

------
PascLeRasc
$1599 for a ticket? Has it always been that inaccessible?

~~~
pvg
It's cost that since 2010 and always sells out. The events are streamed live
and available archived for free.

~~~
PascLeRasc
Ok, good point on the streaming.

------
technologyvault
I like the feel of San Jose for a dev conference. I've been to a conference
there, and it was a pleasant environment.

------
hamhamed
For anyone selected to go, or is planning to be there and is looking for
hotels:
[https://www.stay22.com/events/wwdc17](https://www.stay22.com/events/wwdc17)

It's a small startup I'm working on to curate the best deals around the event
to save you time from KAYAK and gMaps

------
equalarrow
This is bummer news for me. My whole team is based out of SF so we have to
dral with Caltrain or drive. :( Plus, there is just not much to do in downtown
SJ.

There's only one part of Moscone that's being renovated and Apple never used
that bldg anyway.

This year will definitely not have the same after conference vibe as years
before.

------
lloydde
"Technology alone is not enough. Technology must intersect with the liberal
arts ..."

That leads dry, and not in a good developer dry way. Is this what Think
Different looks like today?

I liked last year's rainbow colored hello world
[https://web.archive.org/web/20170208203426/https://developer...](https://web.archive.org/web/20170208203426/https://developer.apple.com/wwdc/)

2014 also looked to be a dry spell with an overly marketed message
[https://web.archive.org/web/20150302042653/https://developer...](https://web.archive.org/web/20150302042653/https://developer.apple.com/wwdc/)

EDIT: removed bombed joke.

~~~
omni
> I'd also like to think that "liberal" there is to Bretix and Trump
> supporters know this event might not be for them. Bad Joke.

"Liberal arts" is a term, it's not trying to say "art created by liberal
people"

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liberal_arts_education](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liberal_arts_education)

~~~
lloydde
It was a bad joke, though reality is often worse like how French sounding
brands like French's Mustard declined in the US during the US Iraq war
[https://news.virginia.edu/content/study-tracks-us-boycott-
fr...](https://news.virginia.edu/content/study-tracks-us-boycott-french-
sounding-products-during-2003-iraq-war)

------
illuminati1911
"Technology alone is not enough. Technology must intersect with the liberal
arts and the humanities, to create new ideas and experiences that push society
forward."

 _sigh_ What a load of horse shit. Hopefully this doesn't mean there will be
less tickets for developers available. If Apple wants to make event for
designers then sure, just do it but don't fuck up Apple Worldwide DEVELOPERS
conference.

~~~
mikeash
Apple has been saying this for years and years. If this surprises or scares
you, you haven't been paying attention.

